# $200 oil filter



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Does anyone here on this forum have any experience with the $200 all stainless steel oil filters? 

Here is the web site;
http://www.gopurepower.com/

Here is a video that someone provided on this forum;
http://www.lsxtv.com/index.php?stre...tv.com/video/pri/03_Pure_Power.flv&playlist=1


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

That would be a nice setup for $50-$75. But $200?? Looks to me like you're paying a lot for the machine work on the metal parts of the filter and housing, which do nothing to enhance the filtration of the oil, it's just wrapped in a fancy package. Maybe they'll offer a billet model for $350.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*I have seen these being made!*

The company I work with, Lord Corporation, has a supplier that polishes the outside of the can on these permanent filters. The low down on them is this.....The BEST paper filter is a 40 micron. Plus its paper, and it gets dirty, wears out, and is restrictive. These filters the insides are stainless steel mesh that measures 10 microns. Plus they flow BETTER then paper ones. The warranty is for the life of the automobile. Independent studies show a 3 hp gain. Negligible yes, but the oil flows around 40% faster/freer thru this can. Thus making the engine better lubricated. I would and will pay $200 for this.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

No flame intended here, but it's your money, go for it. I think $200 for an oil filter is ridiculous, unless I had huge $$ wrapped up in a high performance engine that necessitated the use of a high-end filter like this. For a stock engine (even an LS2) in a daily driver, I just think this is overkill. My $.02.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> No flame intended here, but it's your money, go for it. I think $200 for an oil filter is ridiculous, unless I had huge $$ wrapped up in a high performance engine that necessitated the use of a high-end filter like this. For a stock engine (even an LS2) in a daily driver, I just think this is overkill. My $.02.


I think sometime people can get caught up with wanting the best for their car, however, unless you drove the snot out of it and kept it for 30 years, it does seem a bit excessive. I guess the same can be said about using synthetic oils, will you keep it long enough to justify the extra costs, probably not, but yet I still will use synthetic plus I buy an expensive oil filter, NAPA Gold. It's mostly piece of mind.

To be honest, I probably will ask my wife for this oil filter for a birthday or Christmas present since I ask for things I typically wouldn't buy. That said, I was wondering if anyone on this forum has experience with these filters and if they have any input.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I don't know about anyone else on here. But I have had my fair share of purchasing items that are guaranteed for life, only to find that when I had a warranty claim a few years later, that company is out of business. The result... the extra I paid for the item for that lifetime warranty, I never got to have replaced under the said warranty.

I have had this happen to me numerous times, and it has happened to companies that were in business for a long period of time.

I put NO STOCK into a "lifetime warranty." as a selling point for any company. Chances are good that the company may not be around for the life of the particular item you purchase. 

IMO 200 clams for an oil filter, is nuts. With my luck, I'd purchase it and say 8 yrs plus down the road my engine freezes up and it's determined the cause was improperly filtered oil. The bill say 1500 to repair. So I say no problem I will file a claim only to find the company went belly up. Uh oh now I am stuck cause I put faith in the company and paid extra for peace of mind. I've had this happen to me more than once... No way will I fall for that again. 

Lifetime is a long time. Will the company guarantee they will back the warranty up should they fold? I have had experiences where Lifetime meant not much longer than a lot of other items not guaranteed for life.

Most people don't hang on to items that are guaranteed for life, especially cars, and companies know this. i.e. Mufflers, shocks, brake pads, starters, etc.... Some will honor transfer of warranties, most don't. For as long as YOU own the car is the catch...... So you spend 200 for a filter, 3 years down the road you sell or trade it. The next guy replaces it not knowing it's a lifetime filter. This is how the game is played. Been there done that. A lot of times it's a gimmick. Companies know lifetime doesn't necessarily mean you'll have it for life. 

Buyer Beware, if it's too good to be true, it usually is. 

*


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

The technical portion of the oil filter design I liked was the fact that there are built in magnets to attract and hang onto the tiny metal fragments. Plus the web site claimed a much higher filter capacity and flow through. I agree $200 bucks is nuts, but it does appear to be radically superior product.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I didn't mean to imply that this filter didn't outflow, outfilter, or generally outperform a paper filter, only that at $200 I think it's way too high for an oil filter. They could have used the same internals and put it in a nice chromed can and charged $50-$75 for it. Hell, I'd buy one at that price. But I think alot of that $200 is for the labor and materials involved in machining the stainless cannister, which does nothing to help filter the oil, it just makes it look real purty. And my guess is when you clean the filter, you'll have to purchase some kind of cleaning agent to wash the internals, and you'll probably have to buy a new gasket every time you change the oil. Then you hope you got it good and clean and aren't sending all the crud the filter trapped right back into your engine. Personally, I'd rather just put a new, clean filter on at every oil change.

I'm not going to get caught up in the mindset where I think every single thing I put on or in the car has to be the most exotic or the most expensive product I can find just because it's going in a GTO. I've ran nothing but Valvoline dino oil and Fram filters exclusively in every vehicle I've owned for over 30 years, and I've never had an oil-related problem or an engine failure, and I've put well over 200K miles on a few of my vehicles. But since the GTO came with Mobile 1 oil, I'll probably stick with it, and I'll use a quality paper filter and perform regular oil changes at 3000-3500 miles, which should serve my needs and my driving style just fine. The key to engine life is keeping clean, fresh oil in it, and I'm skeptical of all these "extended life" products, so you won't catch me running the same oil or filter for 5 or 7 or 10K miles, regardless of what GM, Mobile 1, the oil filter people, or anyone else says. No filter is capable of keeping oil as clean as new oil. 
I'm also leary of anything with a "lifetime" guarantee. I've been burned on this one a few times too, by big name companies that had been around a long time and were expected to stay around a long time. A lifetime guarantee is a marketing tool to get you to pay premium $$ now for something the statistics say you're very unlikely to use in the future. Then you can only hope the company is still in business if/when you have a claim.


----------

